# Subwoofer stopped working



## jwathas (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,

We have a Samsung HT-H5500W Blu-Ray home theater system. We have only had it for about 6 months. Suddenly, the subwoofer seems to have quit working. We have checked all of the wiring and that is all fine. There are no loose connections or damaged wires. We went into the settings and did a test on all of the speakers and everything worked, except for the subwoofer. We didn't even get a tone from it during the test. I have just contacted Samsung and they forwarded our issue to the "executive" office. The model number of the subwoofer is PS-FW2-2. Does anyone have any ideas of what we can try to get it working again, or is it officially dead? Any tips/advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

If you are 100% sure its not a setting or bad connection, then...that appears to be a passive subwoofer, so...
If the speaker wire plug connectors at the rear of the amp are all the same type, just different colors, you could connect the wire from the subwoofer to the center channel output (after disconnecting the center speaker from back of amp), see if any sound comes out of the sub when you run the test tones. If no sound, then its probably the sub driver failed.
If sound comes out, try hooking the center speaker to sub output and a lowish volume run test tone. No sound = sub amp channel fail.


----------



## jwathas (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm waiting to hear back from the Samsung executive office about getting a replacement, but we'll give that a try. I did take our old Samsung subwoofer from our old Samsung blu-ray home theater system and plugged it in, but that didn't work either. I'm wondering if it's a problem with the subwoofer output on the receiver itself. :dontknow:


----------

